
Dunbar's Number - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunbar%27s_number
======
RocketSyntax
were you reading the tipping point?

~~~
peter_d_sherman
No, but in Googling it, it looks like a very interesting book...

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tipping_Point](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tipping_Point)

Dunbar's Number (approximately 150), on the other hand, is (apparently) the
approximate maximum number of people in a given group -- before formalized
rules are needed for behaviors of individuals in that group.

Applied to Law... you might think of it as societies of less than 150 people
-- require no laws, but when you reach that 150 person threshold, then you
start needing laws...

It would be an interesting sociological experiment to begin with a desert
island, add people to it, one by one, and then figure out when/where/why the
first laws are created...

My guess (and it is only a guess), is that those first laws would be related
to the concept of property, specifically land-use rights...

I'm guessing that this would vary relative to the size of the island and to
the number of people on it... that is, with enough land per person, no one
would care, but once land gets scarcer (relative to population) those laws
would spring into existence...

All of that is theoretical, of course. Without the ability to try the
experiment on several islands of varying sizes, I wouldn't know...

